# Removing a general play scorecard Help



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2021)

Was playing around with the IG golf app this morning as we getting general play scores ... Anyways I clicked it not realising that's it you can't go back after you start so just put down NR for the first hole and managed to exit 

Now I have a score of 60 points on my app lol 

Is it a handicap sec job to have removed or there another way?


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Was playing around with the IG golf app this morning as we getting general play scores ... Anyways I clicked it not realising that's it you can't go back after you start so just put down NR for the first hole and managed to exit

Now I have a score of 60 points on my app lol

Is it a handicap sec job to have removed or there another way?
		
Click to expand...

 Very interesting in one way as a round where less than 9 hoes holes have been played is supposed to not be acceptable for handicap purposes.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Very interesting in one way as a round where less than 9 hoes holes have been played is supposed to not be acceptable for handicap purposes.
		
Click to expand...

I did NR for hole one and then the rest it's done par for every hole lol so I look a fantastic golfer 

I've emailed the handicap sec to hopefully remove 

However considering I was at home. Without a second player and defo didn't play within the rules I'm sure he won't count it lol 

How does general play work do you know? Does it go to the handicap committee to sign it off after completed? Or does it auto do


----------



## wjemather (Mar 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			I did NR for hole one and then the rest it's done par for every hole lol so I look a fantastic golfer

I've emailed the handicap sec to hopefully remove

However considering I was at home. Without a second player and defo didn't play within the rules I'm sure he won't count it lol

How does general play work do you know? Does it go to the handicap committee to sign it off after completed? Or does it auto do
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, yes, your handicap secretary will be able to delete it.

The system relies heavily on player integrity, adhering to the rules, etc., with scores being uploaded to the central database automatically on a daily basis without any additional signoff.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2021)

wjemather said:



			Firstly, yes, your handicap secretary will be able to delete it.

The system relies heavily on player integrity, adhering to the rules, etc., with scores being uploaded to the central database automatically on a daily basis without any additional signoff.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent on both accounts 

Does this mean if I played a general okay round with my mate (non member) I could submit a round? Tomorrow I'm playing with members so I could do a round tomorrow to test ofc but they are members (not that the system knows)


----------



## azazel (Mar 29, 2021)

I can only speak to the Scottish Golf app so it may be different in other places with other systems but when you submit a general play round it asks for the markers name and phone number, presumably so that checks can be made if it's felt necessary.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 29, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Excellent on both accounts

Does this mean if I played a general okay round with my mate (non member) I could submit a round? Tomorrow I'm playing with members so I could do a round tomorrow to test ofc but they are members (not that the system knows)
		
Click to expand...

Did you pre-register your round before you started entering scores? Did you enter marker details? As I understand it a casual play score isn't released to the WHS system until your hcap sec releases it. Have you actually checked your playing record not your score record?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Did you pre-register your round before you started entering scores? Did you enter marker details? As I understand it a casual play score isn't released to the WHS system until your hcap sec releases it. Have you actually checked your playing record not your score record?
		
Click to expand...

No, I was at home playing around as I wasnt actually playing I wanted to see what it looked like. Seems that once you press start you can't exit it so have to "hand it in" so to speak 

No makers details entered (not asked on app)




It then gave me the image above 

Followed by this on my record 




From what I understand even if it auto tracked it wouldn't be until tomorrow 

I emailed the handicap sec soon as I realised and have asked to be deleted


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 29, 2021)

The reason for the score being what it is may be found in the Handicap Rules 3.2 (but it is not correct looking at the actual numbers
 The holes with nothing recorded will have been treated as not started

Where the minimum number of holes has been completed and the reason for a
player not playing a hole is valid, the player must use the following table to
produce an 18-hole score:

Number of holes played Scaling up
What score(s) to record for holes not played
At least 10 holes Scale up to 18-hole score
Add net par plus one additional
stroke for the first hole not
played (or equivalent Stableford
points).


At least 14 holes Scale up to 18-hole score
Add net par (or equivalent
Stableford points).


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			The reason for the score being what it is may be found in the Handicap Rules 3.2 (but it is not correct looking at the actual numbers
 The holes with nothing recorded will have been treated as not started

Where the minimum number of holes has been completed and the reason for a
player not playing a hole is valid, the player must use the following table to
produce an 18-hole score:

Number of holes played Scaling up
What score(s) to record for holes not played
At least 10 holes Scale up to 18-hole score
Add net par plus one additional
stroke for the first hole not
played (or equivalent Stableford
points).


At least 14 holes Scale up to 18-hole score
Add net par (or equivalent
Stableford points).
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's defo done it wrong because it's done a gross par lol 

I wish .. maybe pared them all once ...but not all at once


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2021)

So it's after midnight 

It's on my golf England account 

Handicap been updAted 

Cut to hell lol 

Hopefully handicap sec sorts it out soon.


----------



## rulefan (Mar 30, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			No, I was at home playing around as I wasnt actually playing I wanted to see what it looked like. Seems that once you press start you can't exit it so have to "hand it in" so to speak

No makers details entered (not asked on app)

View attachment 35882


It then gave me the image above

Followed by this on my record

View attachment 35883


From what I understand even if it auto tracked it wouldn't be until tomorrow

I emailed the handicap sec soon as I realised and have asked to be deleted
		
Click to expand...

Which app did you use? Which website dis you get this display from?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Which app did you use? Which website dis you get this display from?
		
Click to expand...

Intelligence golf is the app

The display is the club's website powered by intelligence golf 

I've checked today


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 30, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Did you pre-register your round before you started entering scores? Did you enter marker details? As I understand it a casual play score isn't released to the WHS system until your hcap sec releases it. Have you actually checked your playing record not your score record?
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure we talked about this before. In Club V1. once a player puts in a score for General Play, it automatically goes onto their WHS Record for the next day. No checks at all. As I mentioned previously, I only noticed days later that a player had entered a very good score, and had only pre registered 1 minute before entering his score.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			I'm pretty sure we talked about this before. In Club V1. once a player puts in a score for General Play, it automatically goes onto their WHS Record for the next day. No checks at all. As I mentioned previously, I only noticed days later that a player had entered a very good score, and had only pre registered 1 minute before entering his score.
		
Click to expand...

Did today's score but started round before tee off 


Then filled in properly


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 30, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Intelligence golf is the app

The display is the club's website powered by intelligence golf

I've checked today

View attachment 35897

Click to expand...

We use IG and that looks like the App screen our website view is very different to that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			I'm pretty sure we talked about this before. In Club V1. once a player puts in a score for General Play, it automatically goes onto their WHS Record for the next day. No checks at all. As I mentioned previously, I only noticed days later that a player had entered a very good score, and had only pre registered 1 minute before entering his score.
		
Click to expand...





Really not a fan of the way our handicap sec does things

Why would general play cards be not able to be processed I'd using an app and not cards .. thought cards werent Ness required


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2021)

So I'm beta testing the golf England app

So much better than the others .. can do scores but doesn't count ATM 

Once goes live

It's geo locked so can't start far away 

You enter your markers name 

Sign the card at end 

Very impressive compared


----------

